# Green Tripe Vs Other Tripe?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

On The Dog Food Company you can get:

Green tripe (1lb tube)
Tripe (Chunky) (2lb block)

I asked about lamb tripe he said he could get me that should I definitely go for green, why is it better etc..?

Feel bad constantly hassling Babycham


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Green tripe contains the nutrients and enzymes. Not sure whether the other stuff he means is white tripe, most commonly had (you can even pick it up in supermarkets) but that stuff has been bleached beyond recognition and in comparison contains zilch nutrients. 

I used to have a good link to the stuff that is green tripe. Will see whether I can find that.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Green tripe contains the nutrients and enzymes. Not sure whether the other stuff he means is white tripe, most commonly had (you can even pick it up in supermarkets) but that stuff has been bleached beyond recognition and in comparison contains zilch nutrients.
> 
> I used to have a good link to the stuff that is green tripe. Will see whether I can find that.


Ah OK so I want 100% of the tripe I feed to be green tripe?

I didn't say which tripe just that I wanted lamb tripe so I guess it should be just as easy to get green lamb tripe as green beef tripe (hopefully!).

Sorry I'm sooo hopeless and the internet doesn't give me much info about if I can give too much green tripe and the like (aiming for 20% of his diet to be tripe).


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Green tripe contains the nutrients and enzymes. Not sure whether the other stuff he means is white tripe, most commonly had (you can even pick it up in supermarkets) but that stuff has been bleached beyond recognition and in comparison contains zilch nutrients.
> 
> I used to have a good link to the stuff that is green tripe. Will see whether I can find that.


We used to use the stuff whole direct from the slaughter house, the whole stomach you had to wash it really really well as there were still seeds in it! it was black in colour - is the green along the same lines?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> We used to use the stuff whole direct from the slaughter house, the whole stomach you had to wash it really really well as there were still seeds in it! it was black in colour - is the green along the same lines?


I think so DT! But my actual experience of tripe is a little, errm, rudimentary. I am sure someone will be along in a jiffy to tell us whether black tripe is yet again something else.

GS, here is the nutritional analysis of green tripe: ripe Analysis

A sample of green tripe was analyzed by Woodson-Tenent Laboratories, Inc. in Gainesville, Georgia. The results for sample #G97-16346 are as follows:

Moisture 71.37%
Crude Fat 11.70%
Protein 15.82%
Ash 1.23%
Phosphorous 0.14%
Calcium 0.12%
Calories 756.35 cal/lb.
pH 6.12
Lactic Acid Bacteria 12,000 CFU/G
Linoleic Acid (EFA) 2.72%
Linolenic Acid (EFA) 0.37%

In an analysis of a sample of green tripe by a Woodson-Tenant Lab in Atlanta, Georgia, it was discovered that the calciumhosphorous ratio is 1:1, the overall pH is on the acidic side which is better for digestion, protein is 15.1, fat 11.7 and it contained the essential fatty acids, Linoleic and Linolenic, in their recommended proportions. Also discovered, was the presence of Lactic Acid Bacteria. Lactic Acid Bacteria, also known as Lactobacillus Acidophilus, is the good intestinal bacteria.

from this ghastly looking website: green tripe :: nutrition :: raw food for your dogs and cats :: truecarnivores.com

Some other nutritional info on this site too: Green Tripe Analysis

My cats hate tripe with a passion. Again, I am sure someone will happen along soon but 20% sound good to me.

Shame that KatieFranke isn't about anymore.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> I think so DT! But my actual experience of tripe is a little, errm, rudimentary. I am sure someone will be along in a jiffy to tell us whether black tripe is yet again something else.
> 
> GS, here is the nutritional analysis of green tripe: ripe Analysis
> 
> ...


You are a star thank you very much! I have got KatieFranke on Facebook, I will have to hassle her she was telling me this would be a good idea for Rupert, I think it was her that really planted the seed in my head


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> You are a star thank you very much! I have got KatieFranke on Facebook, I will have to hassle her she was telling me this would be a good idea for Rupert, I think it was her that really planted the seed in my head


Yes go and hassle her. I sometimes see her on skype. Be nice if she decided to come back!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yes go and hassle her. I sometimes see her on skype. Be nice if she decided to come back!


Did she officially leave? Maybe she's just uber busy, I will have to bug her 

Don't suppose you've fed chicken necks have you? To know if there is much difference in quality between those and wings Singing:

I ask wayyyyyy too many questions 

You can only get necks in 15kg lots you see so I'd pretty much have to sacrifice wings to get them so I'm thinking maybe just stick with wings. Trying to get him roughly 2 months worth if I was to feed him a little less than 2% his body weight, with the idea it should last at least 6 weeks or so.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Did she officially leave? Maybe she's just uber busy, I will have to bug her
> 
> Don't suppose you've fed chicken necks have you? To know if there is much difference in quality between those and wings Singing:
> 
> ...


How good is he with chewing? Taking from a cat's perspective, when they first start on raw chicken necks are easier for them than wings as necks contain mostly cartilage, not thick bones. It is also a darn sight easier to cut up chicken necks.

I always thought that chicken necks contain less calcium overall than chicken wings but I remember reading somewhere recently that the opposite is actually the case. Perhaps someone else can either confirm this or throw it on the raw feeding myth pile 

Why are you trying to feed him less than 2%? And how confident are you that he will take to raw feeding that you are stocking up with stuff for 6-8 weeks?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> How good is he with chewing? Taking from a cat's perspective, when they first start on raw chicken necks are easier for them than wings as necks contain mostly cartilage, not thick bones. It is also a darn sight easier to cut up chicken necks.
> 
> I always thought that chicken necks contain less calcium overall than chicken wings but I remember reading somewhere recently that the opposite is actually the case. Perhaps someone else can either confirm this or throw it on the raw feeding myth pile
> 
> Why are you trying to feed him less than 2%? And how confident are you that he will take to raw feeding that you are stocking up with stuff for 6-8 weeks?


He's great at chewing especially compared to our other dog who tries to swallow whatever it is with your hand 

In terms of getting bone into him I was banking on doing that through chicken wings and the odd lamb bone as an extra, it is bone in wings isn't it and an OK amount of it? I'm trying to get a rough idea of how much of what to order.

This is a bit of a big ramble about why I'm quietly confident about raw, but its been in the pipeline for a good few months now:

Basically he has had most bits of a chicken so I know he is fine with all of that. He's had lamb liver, chicken liver so I know he is fine with that. If he doesn't get on with raw mince, quite simply the other dog can have it and if by any chance he doesn't get on with it either, I could cook it if its the fact its raw (he's had cooked turkey, rabbit etc) and use as treats. He has never had tripe but if he doesn't get on with it its not a huge cost to lose. Basically what I'm ordering to 'fill up' with is stuff I can't find round here, like lamb breast bones, green tripe and rabbit/turkey/lamb mince (he's had a bit of lamb mince for people and was fine with that, but I can't get hold of anything like what TDFC have).

Giving him 500g a day as opposed to 600g works out a lot nicer in numbers (I don't mean money! I mean in terms of how many g of this and that a week he'd need) and so I'd bank on it being 2 months of food on 500g but maybe as little as 6 weeks if I do have to up him.

I've struggled with him lately in that he hasn't had a lot of energy and he's had thyroid tests etc which have come back fine. As a result its not like I can just up his exercise unless his stamina improves so I want to make sure I'm not overfeeding him because it'll be a lot harder to get it off than put it on. He lets me know if he's at all peckish, he had a couple chicken drumsticks and some lamb mince for breakfast the other day, it really was quite small only about 250g altogether fed at 8am and he wasn't asking for his dinner before I got it ready at just gone 6pm (often he comes and asks for it but he was quite content, he gets fussy if he's at all hungry so I'm hoping I will know).

He wouldn't just get 500g raw meat/bones he would get bits of vegetables each day, perhaps a kong with some food in (wanted to use up Nature's Harvest but as that's cooked meat I doubt its feesible now) and at bedtime is going to have to have something at the minute the idea is goats milk and a bit of carrot (else he's sick at 5am with I've got an empty belly, syndrome!).

I've thought about it lots and I wouldn't hesitate to up his food at all, but I don't want to start too much and have him put a bit of weight on, the weight he carries at the moment is more fat and in the wrong places anyway :thumbdown:


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I get green tripe from Scott and it is actually a mottled grey colour. I think it is called green because it is unwashed/bleached and is not processed in any way like other tripe.
I have also had both the chicken necks and wings and I feed chicken carcasses. The wings have a lot more meat on them and proper bones. Carcasses are a bit hit and miss but have very little meat generally and are usually the ribcage stripped of meat and the neck which has lots of tiny bones.
I prefer feeding wings as they are about the right amount of meat to bone but have the others in for when Mia's stools get a little loose to firm her up again.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> I get green tripe from Scott and it is actually a mottled grey colour. I think it is called green because it is unwashed/bleached and is not processed in any way like other tripe.
> I have also had both the chicken necks and wings and I feed chicken carcasses. The wings have a lot more meat on them and proper bones. Carcasses are a bit hit and miss but have very little meat generally and are usually the ribcage stripped of meat and the neck which has lots of tiny bones.
> I prefer feeding wings as they are about the right amount of meat to bone but have the others in for when Mia's stools get a little loose to firm her up again.


Thanks, that's a perfect explanation :thumbup:

How often do you tend to give wings? I don't know if a couple wings a day and the rest meat mince would be too much/too little bone? Will get a few lbs of lamb breast/rib bones but I have no idea whether he will eat the bone and the like if you know what I mean? If a couple wings a day is too much I'd order less of those, if its too little maybe get some chicken mince WITH bone as well...

I am hopeless  Problem is round here I can't get much for him to eat that isn't chicken and then all the wings come frozen in 1kg bags so end up with loads of waste. It'd be cheaper to trial it this way than locally I think which is why I'm taking the plunge so much..!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

For Mia I feed 350g all meat (Ox heart, tripe, offal) or mostly meat (chicken or rabbit mince with bone etc in) in the morning along with a bit of veg, a tablespoon of probiotic plain yoghurt and a splash of salmon oil. In the evening she gets 250g of meaty bones (lamb ribs, chicken wings, carcass etc). If she had no bone in the morning she gets the bonier stuff at night and if she has had the rabbit or chicken mince that contains a bit of bone she has wings in the evening. Like I said earlier I give more bone if she is a bit loose and less if she is passing hard stools. I also feed her a tin of pilchards or sardines in tomato sauce at least once a week. They are really handy for those days you forget to defrost........:lol:
I find feeding raw really easy. If I am stuck there is always something in the house she can eat even if it was meant to be for our own dinner. The kids think I am a really good mum when we order in pizza out of the blue, little do they know it's because Mia has had theirs.

With the chicken wings I buy fresh and freeze in two's or buy a bag or box of frozen and chuck them on the kitchen floor until they separate then bag up in two's and pop them back in the freezer. Same for the necks and carcasses. Great for when you are a bit fed up that throwing and smashing frozen poultry :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh brilliant thank you very much!

For Rupert I am thinking something like mince with a bit if veg in the morning not sure if I should get some with bone and some without? For tea I'm thinking a chicken wing or two pretty much most of the time would be a good basis as I know he loves them and they go through him fine, is that too much say two chicken wings daily or fine bone wise?

With that I'd give some more mince and veggies and instead of chicken wings sometimes do pilchards and a bit of lamb breast bone.

If doing it that way I'm undecided whether I should get him mince with bone, mince without or a bit of both? Bearing in mind tripe mince won't have any bone...


----------

